# Manpower Temporarily Down



## PillarofBalance

At least I hope its temporary.

A lot of you have noticed you ordered, heard nothing and then were refunded.  The man behind the curtain was hospitalized.  Guys from GWP and DP are working to send refunds and handle some things for him.

As a back up I usually go to GWP so if you're in a jam hit them up.

MP is a great asset to the community, lets hope he makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## 63Vette

Prayers for him and his family. He is a top notch brother and the best there is in his field. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## DF

Hope all goes well with the brother.


----------



## #TheMatrix

glad I stocked up before all this.
lets hope for a quick full recovery.


----------



## jyoung8j

Pob can we get a web address I need to order few things.. thx


----------



## Jada

Sucks man hope he gets well


----------



## mistah187

bad news. hope everything works out for him.


----------



## Popeye

jyoung8j said:


> Pob can we get a web address I need to order few things.. thx



http://www.greatwhitepeptides.com/


----------



## metsfan4life

damn, and I was about to make a good sized order. Shouldve done it a few weeks ago. Get well brother


----------



## pirovoliko

Get well soon MP!!!


----------



## losieloos

Hang in there MP.


----------



## Sherk

Damn that sucks. Hope he gets better. Those are stand up companies though to get his back, handle business for him and send refunds. Says a lot.


----------



## bubbagump

Sherk said:


> Damn that sucks. Hope he gets better. Those are stand up companies though to get his back, handle business for him and send refunds. Says a lot.



Its like a brotherhood of badasses.  There is still honor in business.


----------



## Bivz82

PillarofBalance said:


> At least I hope its temporary.
> 
> A lot of you have noticed you ordered, heard nothing and then were refunded.  The man behind the curtain was hospitalized.  Guys from GWP and DP are working to send refunds and handle some things for him.
> 
> As a back up I usually go to GWP so if you're in a jam hit them up.
> 
> MP is a great asset to the community, lets hope he makes a full recovery soon.




best wishes to MP. man i just ordered yesterday to this had to just have happen..


----------



## Tilltheend

I hope MP rests up. For the mean time GWP is outstanding.


----------



## AlphaD

Terrible news!  Get well........


----------



## Bivz82

Mp is up and running now as of an hour ago


----------



## staxs

I pray for a quick and speedy recovery!


----------



## metsfan4life

It does look like they are up. Hope MP is feeling better. Caber on GWP is expensive as all...anyone know why the price difference?


----------



## biggerben692000

Got an email from MP tonight. He says if the moneypak I sent is still good he will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Spongy

great news!


----------



## Fisher28

GWP's prices are high tho imo..


----------



## PillarofBalance

biggerben692000 said:


> Got an email from MP tonight. He says if the moneypak I sent is still good he will ship tomorrow.



You don't get better from spinal meningitis this quickly... I'm starting to wonder what's true or not and who is now running MP.


----------



## metsfan4life

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't get better from spinal meningitis this quickly... I'm starting to wonder what's true or not and who is now running MP.



Is MP only ran by 1 guy? I was about to place an order for upcoming cycle because GWP is a lot higher with Caber. Are you able to get any word on what exactly is going on....


----------



## DF

An update on their main page says they are back up & running.

http://mpresearchsupply.com/store/


----------



## Curiosity

maybe he got someone else he trusts to take over for a bit until he's back?


----------



## metsfan4life

yea Im hoping that he got someone else to run it. GWP much more expensive all around. 

maybe ill wait a week or 2 and see


----------



## Tren4Life

I am glad they are back up, i couldn't get GWP to work either.


----------



## biggerben692000

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't get better from spinal meningitis this quickly... I'm starting to wonder what's true or not and who is now running MP.



I have a friend on another board that knows MP. He told me about the spinal meningitis thing before MP posted it. He texts him and stuff. I'll try to get a read on what's going on.


----------



## DF

I hope the brother is recovering well.  That is some serious shit to overcome.


----------



## trim

I placed an order early last week, and I got an e-mail yesturday (after the post saying things are back up) saying I am being refunded. seems odd to refund my money when they are back up.


----------



## metsfan4life

trim said:


> I placed an order early last week, and I got an e-mail yesturday (after the post saying things are back up) saying I am being refunded. seems odd to refund my money when they are back up.



def keep updated...very interested as I need to order


----------



## Big Worm

biggerben692000 said:


> I have a friend on another board that knows MP. He told me about the spinal meningitis thing before MP posted it. He texts him and stuff. I'll try to get a read on what's going on.


Any update on this?


----------



## PillarofBalance

They're supposedly back up and running. Check the site and see if the message was taken down


----------



## Big Worm

PillarofBalance said:


> They're supposedly back up and running. Check the site and see if the message was taken down



Site is g2g but your previous post got me thinking other things.


----------



## biggerben692000

Pack landed today. He PM'd me on another board and said he was so busy catching up that he wasn't sure if he had sent my pack or not. So he sent another one and said if I get a second pack that it's on him. Same ol MP.


----------



## 502

recover man'


----------



## Four1Thr33

Love there company.   Great services.     I want free shit


----------



## metsfan4life

thanks for the updates guys. now that it looks like he is back up and running and people are getting their packets.... Im going to order now! hope all goes well


----------



## pirovoliko

welcome back MPR....


----------



## metsfan4life

just put in an order about 20mins later received email stating package is shipped and ready to go. obviously it means tomorrow but....dayyuum that was fast


----------



## jSalud

MP never made a come back did he? If I recall correctly he was busted awhile back..


----------



## imagex

So are the packs landing legit? or has anyone tried what they received? oh damn just realized the date on the post but are they gtg now??


----------



## inhuman88

No, mp never made a come back


----------



## Bigwhite

Heard scammers took over the name a while back...


----------



## imagex

Ahhh good to know was about to order some stuff from them..


----------



## KushCausedComa

Gwp is legit but i still hope he gets better quick


----------



## cotton2012

KushCausedComa said:


> Gwp is legit but i still hope he gets better quick



Bro look at the date.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Is gwp still in business?


----------



## Shane1974

Not sure...but all Maxim is Fire.


----------



## RISE

cotton2012 said:


> Bro look at the date.



Look at his username, he prob doesn't even know what year it is.


----------



## bigk

wish you all be fine,


----------



## Ryand

bigk said:


> wish you all be fine,



What does this mean? lmao


----------



## jSalud

Ryand said:


> What does this mean? lmao



Someone is just trying to get their post count up lol


----------



## Joliver

jSalud said:


> Someone is just trying to get their post count up lol



Yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## automatondan

Oh crap!!! Manpower is down guys!!!!!!


----------



## automatondan

(Jk) :32 (10):


----------



## Joliver

automatonDan said:


> (Jk) :32 (10):



See, when guys keep posting...it keeps bumping this. Ridiculous Dan.


----------



## Joliver

Absolutely ridiculous....


----------



## TriniJuice

Trini says this is totally ridiculous......


----------



## automatondan

Well I think this is ridiculous too!


----------



## Rage Strength

So so ridiculous


----------



## Joliver

This is completely ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

This is bullshit!!!


----------



## SuperBane

SUPER ridiculous


----------



## CtrlAll

Insanely Ridiculous. Fun thread to read though lol


----------



## Swolltime

*lurkin through the oldschools*



particle disintegration


----------

